
How About 30-use Free Trials Instead of 30-days? - semicolondev
http://evhead.com/2011/05/how-about-30-use-free-trials-instead-of.html
======
gabizou
To be honest, a lot of demo ware is used rarely just to test functionality,
then left to rot in the old file system, sometimes uninstalled entirely and
never thought of again.

It would make sense if it was 30 uses, instead of 30 days, but with the same
token, the frequency of use is often the telling sign of whether the software
is worth purchasing or not.

